# GNex + Maps = Dead Battery



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Having some issues on my GNex. I am running AOKP build 2 with faux21sr and the vzw extended battery have great performance but the battery life is shit. I think my problem is Google maps can anyone help me? 
Screen shots:


http://imgur.com/oOAzi



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

What's your screen on time?


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Turn off GPS when not using it. 
Sign out of latitude.
Turn off location update in maps.

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Dbl post

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

iNate71 said:


> What's your screen on time?


A dreadful 36 minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> A dreadful 36 minutes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My god man. I would go into the Maps app, find your location settings, and disable automatic location reporting. That sounds like it should fix your issue. Are you using Google Now? I feel like that might also have something to do with it--probably not though.

Honestly, you shouldn't have to disable GPS. GPS is never used unless the icon appears in the notification bar. Disable the location reporting, and you should be gold.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> Having some issues on my GNex. I am running AOKP build 2 with faux21sr and the vzw extended battery have great performance but the battery life is shit. I think my problem is Google maps can anyone help me?
> Screen shots:
> 
> 
> ...


Try using faster GPS in the market. When u reboot open the app click then go directly into maps let your location lock and it should stay asleep. If you turn the things off people said above certain items of your Google Now will be disabled. Not sure if that matters but just so your aware.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Look at your stats, your biggest things are idle, cell standby (which is idle radio), and the android system itself. Maps is not causing you to have terrible battery life.
As others have said, you can disable some stuff in your maps to make it wake up less, and also turn off GPS when you are not using it. Your biggest problem is why you have so many wakeups from the android system and why usage is so high.

Was battery this bad when you were on Jelly Belly and Franco's kernel? If it is new when you switched to AOKP and Faux then the first thing to try seems obvious to me.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I leave GPS on all the time with the stock battery and get great life on the same kernal, over clocked and everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jwm1986 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maps has been burning up the battery on mine as well and has been doing it for a few weeks now! Keep awake averages almost an hour a day even if I don't open Maps or anything that uses location. No widgets or anything! Think I might try freezing Maps with Titanium. I think it's just come about with a recent update as I know a couple other people that have the same issue and don't even have this phone.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Look at your stats, your biggest things are idle, cell standby (which is idle radio), and the android system itself. Maps is not causing you to have terrible battery life.
> As others have said, you can disable some stuff in your maps to make it wake up less, and also turn off GPS when you are not using it. Your biggest problem is why you have so many wakeups from the android system and why usage is so high.
> 
> Was battery this bad when you were on Jelly Belly and Franco's kernel? If it is new when you switched to AOKP and Faux then the first thing to try seems obvious to me.


Maps is causing an issue... Look at his wakelocks, almost 900 from maps. I don't even get 100.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


>


Click on maps, how long does it say keep awake is for? Now how long does it say keep awake is on Android OS< Android system, etc?


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

Could WiFi being toggled/disconnected be a cause here too? I wonder if that old WiFi/GPS fix still works, or has any affect on anything?

I just recently enabled check-in notifications (for no reason), and the only time do I ever, literally, get check in notifications is when I'm connected to wifi. Otherwise it seems like GPS never locks.

I've just recently been having issues with maps and battery drain as well. I've been running different RasBeanJelly and Trinity kernel builds. I refuse to turn GPS off. It shouldn't be draining my battery like this since this issue didn't happen in the past. I want to use all the features that this phone offers - not some of them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

wad3g said:


> Could WiFi being toggled/disconnected be a cause here too? I wonder if that old WiFi/GPS fix still works, or has any affect on anything?
> 
> I just recently enabled check-in notifications (for no reason), and the only time do I ever, literally, get check in notifications is when I'm connected to wifi. Otherwise it seems like GPS never locks.
> 
> I've just recently been having issues with maps and battery drain as well. I've been running different RasBeanJelly and Trinity kernel builds. I refuse to turn GPS off. It shouldn't be draining my battery like this since this issue didn't happen in the past. I want to use all the features that this phone offers - not some of them.


I'm in the same boat although not 100% sure it's Maps yet. My battery went from 100% to 43% today after like 7 hrs with only 35 min of screen time. That's not even close to acceptable.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

This was happening to me as well since the last update of maps. I turned off location services and that fixed it, but I use location services in other apps often way more than maps so in turn I re-enabled location services and froze maps in titanium backup. Going to unfreeze it and try the suggestions in here in maps to see if that changes anything.


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

I've noticed that even after I change maps location settings and turn everything off, if I notice a lot of idle drain and check I see that settings have been reverted to automatically update location and a few of the Latitude settings are changed. I have no idea why this happens. Any thoughts?


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

To fjhpsu: The settings will change if you allow the settings through Google Now. It'll go through asking you if you want to turn some location stuff on and location services will go back to its original settings. That's about all you can do is pay attention to how it is in Maps.

Just an update: Unfreezing Maps and turning off location services fixes the battery drain that was happening.


----------

